# Hunting or Aggie game?



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have the option of going to the LSU-Aggie game or going hunting. What should I do?


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

If you have to ask us then you don't deserve to go to the game-I'll be glad to go in your place.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Who is LSU and the Aggies????????


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

That should be a good game. I'd go to the game.


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

I'd go to the game, College Station is going to be rocking that weekend!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Hunting duh!!!! The game will play on tv and you DVR lol
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

I agree hunting....this shouldn't even be a question.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

It was either the red river rivalry or hunting for me this weekend....and I'm choosing hunting. Got a cull that needs to go! Dvr the game or listen to it


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

The last two hunting weekends have been tough. Suppose to be a front coming through again on Sat.

I am probably going to stay home this weekend and catch up on stuff around here. So, I would probably go to the game.....unless I had a big one patterened and I thought I could get him.

I DVR football every weekend and enjoy it, but it is not the same as going to a game in person. I hunt all year, so while I love it....it's not a one time shot like the game might be.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

bobbyoshay said:


> It was either the red river rivalry or hunting for me this weekend....and I'm choosing hunting. Got a cull that needs to go! Dvr the game or listen to it


Do both...DVR and listen while you are hunting...earphones......then if it is a good game ,you've got it to watch...if not,erase it and move on...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Seriously? DVR...be in a blind lol. 

TH


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

would go to the game for sure


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Go and create your own massacre. No need to watch one.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hunting


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

Lucky me I get to do both


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

You will NOT make a difference at Kyle Field... But, you might on your stand...


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

I would go hunting


----------



## TLLT (Jul 6, 2011)

If I had had tickets I would definantly go to the game. I don't have tickets, so I was planning on just joining the tailgate and watch the game on a nearby TV untill I found out the game started at 11. When I found that out I have decided to go bow hunt. That is not enough time to tailgate properly.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

TLLT said:


> That is not enough time to tailgate properly.


Hey, you can't drink all day if you don't start in the morning!!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

panhandle_slim said:


> Hey, you can't drink all day if you don't start in the morning!!


^ this is truth

I personally would be at game... think of northgate after the game!! ...if I wasnt already supposed to be in rockport id be driving to college station

<KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk2


----------

